# dirt jumping mtn bike with rigid fork and front disc brake



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

is there one ? 

i am not asking if you like or need or want front brakes

i am not looking for disc vs. cantilever comparisons.

i simply wanted to know if a dirt jumper is available with a rigid fork with disc brakes.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

yes

Commencal Absolut Max Max Hardtail Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

DMR Drone Complete Bike | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

thank you.

run and smash piggy bank


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

theres a few others that have the tabs for a front brake, but i didnt read the description as if it had a disc hub.


----------

